# problème de chargement de photos... Safari ?



## vatsyayana (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis toute nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac et je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y avait un sérieux problème avec les envois de photos, je m'explique...

tout a commencé il y a quelques jours quand j'ai voulu envoyé une photo à mon père par messenger... beaucoup trop long (je précise que je n'ai rien pour réduire mes photos et mes photos originales font dans les 4 Mo environ), 
du coup j'annule le transfert et décide de lui envoyer ma photo par mail :
- je passe par iphoto et choisis la fonction courrier afin de réduire la photo automatiquement, tout se passe bien, le mail part, mon père le reçois, sauf qu'il ne trouve aucune photo à l'intérieur mais toute une série de caractères...
- je tente avec ma boîte Hotmail en téléchargement la photo copiée sur mon bureau (des fois que le problème viendrait d'iphoto), la photo ne se charge jamais, j'abandonne...
- je tente enfin avec Servimg afin d'uploader ma photo, comme ça plus de problème... enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru mais idem, le site charge indéfiniment mais en reste au même point, j'ai jamais pu charger ma photo.
- aujourd'hui, une lueur d'espoir, je me suis rappelée que j'avais créé un petit blog sur Canalblog pour y réunir mes photos pour la famille... j'ai donc créé un nouvel album photo, hop il se créé instantanément, ensuite on peut y ajouter des photos, jusqu'à 5 à la fois... moi je tente avec une seule photo puis valide et idem, ça bloque jusqu'à revenir à la page des albums photos avec aucune photo enregistrée dans l'album en question, j'ai retenté plusieurs fois et toujours pareil...

Du coup, je commence vraiment à me demander si ça viendrait pas de Safari, mais en même temps, si ça faisait ça à tout le monde avec Safari, personne n'utiliserait Safari !!! Car entre les blogs, les forums, les mails, tout le monde à besoin de charger des photos. Ca se saurait quand même si ça ne marchait pas et Apple ferait rapidement une mise à jour... donc j'en viens à la conclusion que j'ai un problème sur mon ordinateur mais de quoi ça pourrait venir ???
Il faudrait peut-être que je tente avec Firefox, mais bon si j'avais pris un Mac, c'était pour être à 100% Apple ou presque donc cette idée ne m'enchante pas, mais si vous pensez qu'il faut le faire, je le ferai...

Voilà, si quelqu'un se doute de la cause ou a déjà rencontré ce problème, merci de me faire partager votre expérience.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## vatsyayana (21 Février 2008)

Up

Personne ne sait d'où vient mon problème ?


----------



## Nicomad (23 Février 2008)

Pour ce qui est de tes photos, il y a beaucoup d'endroit où une photo de 4Mo est trop grosse à charger, c'est le cas pour les blogs par exemple ou certaines messageries. Essayes en réduisant ta photo avec un logiciel opensource, Gimp le fait par exemple et beaucoup d'autres choses d'ailleurs.


Cependant, j'ai ce même problème depuis quelques jours : pas moyen de charger une photo que ce soit sur Safari ou Firefox (elles sont pourtant petites : 200 Ko) que ce soit sur un site d'archivage comme Archive Host qui ne m'avait posé aucun prob jusque-là ou Médiamax ou encore sur la plateforme d'overblog. C'est bizarre, j'ai réinstallé Firefox en effacant mon profil précédent et toujours rien, rien n'a changé également dans ma config.

Help


----------



## Nicomad (23 Février 2008)

Et pour info j'ai un MacBook Pro avec Mac OS 10.4.11


----------



## nomadette (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

t'as du trouver la solution depuis le temps... enfin j'espère !! j'ai le même soucis.. impossible de charger la moindre image, ni en pièce jointe yahoo, ni sur facebook, ni sur le serveur dl free par exemple...

Help !!!

merci à toute personne qui aurait une petite idée !!


----------



## lovellyne (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y a un post qui pourra peut-être vous aider.... J'attends d'autres infos sur ce sujet.

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/probleme-pour-telecharger-des-photos-266831.html


----------

